# Wheelset for my first ultra (1100KM)



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, looking for advice on a wheelset for my first ultra, the Race around Ireland Ultra in August. It will be 1100 KM, so nearly 700 miles.

-10,000 meters of climbing, not sure what that is in feet, 26 or 27 thousand I think. 

-It could be very windy at times (or not, hard to know here in Ireland), and also it will be all on road, but might be slightly rough surfaces for small parts of it. 

I weigh 68-70 kilos if that's any help, so about 150 lbs I think? 


Just wondering is there's a holy grail or a few wheelsets that people really like for those kinds of racing. I don't use disc brakes, and I would like an option for an alloy braking surface (although not a total deal breaker). Thinking in the 30-40mm depth at the moment due to the amount of climbing and my weight?

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

If I am not mistaken this is a non-stop event, right?

I would opt for a low profile wheelset with the most reliable hubs I could find. I would hate to be in the saddle for 22 hours straight and have the handlebar ripped out of my hands by a sudden gust while I was too tired to pay attention.

DT Swiss 460 rims with Shimano 105 hubs on 32 Comp or Race spokes with brass nipples would be my sensible choice. Last time I built a set of those I was out maybe 150 euros.
Slap some nice 25-26 mm clinchers on them and you're good to go. 

If I were in it to win it I would equip my support vehicle with carbon tubulars ranging from 24 to 50mm as well as either my Nemesis or Reflex aluminum tubulars for the fouler weather and road conditions


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Mackers said:


> If I am not mistaken this is a non-stop event, right?


Correct, it will be non stop if all going well, although I heard the top three riders the last year took a small nap on the second night. 

I wouldn't want the front wheel to get blown out of my hands in a crosswind either, and it can sometimes be windy around here. But then again, the last third of the race is quite flat and heading most likely with a tailwind.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

For me it would all depend on the level of support I was getting and I would want to wait for a firm weather forecast. The clincher set I suggested would be a good all-rounder but to be honest, I would feel like I cheated myself riding around on those while conditions were such that I could've been riding my 50mm carbon tubulars. There's nothing quite like the sound of tall carbon rims riding with a tail wind 

(disclaimer: I am a tubular tyre guy. I ride tubulars exclusively. I reluctantly build clincher sets for friends)


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

It is the rules for this race that every racer has to have a support vehicle following for the duration of the race. Mine will probably be a friend and family member, so I might not have a high level mechanic and all the bells and whistles in there, but at least I won't be left in trouble anywhere. The plan would be to have spare wheels in there and all my nutrition, etc 

I've never gone tubular - I'm an endurance mountain bike racer largely! Am I allowed say that around here :wink5: … hence why I've always been clincher. Can you sell the tub thing to me? Why would I want them for a long distance event?


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldn't want to sell you on tubular tyres, especially if you have no prior experience with them in the first place. I just love the way they ride, that in a pinch you can continue riding them when they flat, and that generally speaking, they are lighter than the equivalent clincher rim and tyre. But that's just me 

The support vehicle really does make things a lot simpler  Just look at what kind of wheelset(s) you have now and determine what, if anything, is missing.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

All I have on my roadbike right now is a PowerTap rear hub with a Mavic CXP 33 rim, and a basic Kysrium front wheel. It's a decent bike with Di2, Lapierre Aircode, just that I don't race on it so don't as of yet have any decent wheels.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's a rather eclectic set of wheels you got there 

I'm going to assume you'll be taking those along as spares?

I think my initial suggestion of a 32 spoke set of the DT R460 rims with a set of reliable hubs isn't too far off the mark then. Complemented by, budget allowing, a set of nice-ish ~40mm carbon wheels. To simplify things these could have aluminum brake tracks so you don't have the hassle of changing pads with a wheel change.


----------

